# Christmas Markets



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I love Christmas Markets and until today I didn't know they had any here. So if anyone else loves them too there is one 

this coming Saturday Dec 4th at the Electricity Authority Headquarters in Nicosia from 11am-7pm with a lot of things going on for the kids especially.

If you know of any others I would love to know about it.

Dina:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Christmas fair at Aphrodite hills this Sunday.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Ouh! I found another one for the same day!

Saturday December 4, 2010 11:00 PM - Sunday December 5, 2010 3:00 AM

In spite of summer-like temperatures Father Christmas is ringing his bell for the German Christmas Fayre at the Goethe-Zentrum next to Ledra Palace: This year you will taste the famous sausage from Thuringia accompanied by home-made mulled wine, and waffles for sweet-teeth. And as last year, we flew in all types of delicious German gingerbread from Nuremberg. You will have the opportunity to do your Christmas shopping, the tables will be covered with all kinds of goods, from candles to Christmas decoration, handmade jewellery to books, as well as a flea market section with with hidden treasures.

And make sure to hold on to your raffle ticket, you may be a lucky winner!

As all proceeds will go to charity for children, you will enjoy your shopping even more.

Saturday, December 4th, 2010

Time: 16:00 - 20:00

WhereGoethe-Zentrum Nicosia

21 Markou Drakou

Nicosia, Nicosia 1102, Cyprus


----------

